# Has anyone gone through CRASH REPAIR with ASSOS?



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

:cryin: crashed on my 3-ride old Assos Bonka. I'm pretty sad about it.

Just wondering has anyone gone through the process? Painful? Smooth? 

I'm wondering if Assos will replace the entire left arm (crashed on my left. the damage is just on the external "shell". The some of the black parts are now gradient White  )


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Not sure what they will replace, though if you bought it at an "official Assos" dealer, it may be free under their crash replacement as it sounds like its pretty new.

My experience wasn't so good. I bought from Ribble (not an official dealer), spoke to Assos importer in Aus, they recommended the repair service, it was ~$80 if I rem right. I sent pics to them... the hole and damage was just beside the seam, I said I might get a local clothing alteration place to run a stretchy line of stitches down the seam. They said Assos repair would replace the whole panel as running down the seam would make the compression of the shorts "out of whack". 

So I agreed as it made sense and thought $80 to fix a relatively new pair of $250 bibs was good, so went with Assos repair... sent to Italy for special repair... they ran a line of stitches down the seam and sent them back. Wasted $80 but if it was repaired for free though their crash repair, it would have been ok I suppose.

Still riding the repaired t.centos, also own the t.equipes and my "scared to wear" t.campionissimo's, would cry if I slid down a road with them on :cryin:

Hope you get your jacket sorted, at the end of the day... at least they offer some kind of repair service.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Not sure what they will replace, though if you bought it at an "official Assos" dealer, it may be free under their crash replacement as it sounds like its pretty new.
> 
> My experience wasn't so good. I bought from Ribble (not an official dealer), spoke to Assos importer in Aus, they recommended the repair service, it was ~$80 if I rem right. I sent pics to them... the hole and damage was just beside the seam, I said I might get a local clothing alteration place to run a stretchy line of stitches down the seam. They said Assos repair would replace the whole panel as running down the seam would make the compression of the shorts "out of whack".
> 
> ...


thanks for your response. I appreciate it.

Ive been in contact with CS this morning and sent pics + receipt. Haven't heard from them. 

Those are some pricey bibs you got over there. I'm happy with the T Equipes I got and I bought some T Neopro (still happy with my Giordana Forma Red so those 3 will be my summer bibs)

BTW, can anyone explain how Ribble is able to sell some ASSOS without being an authorized retailer? How are they able to source it then? I missed out on my size for the Tiburus on their site.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

B05 said:


> Those are some pricey bibs you got over there.


I got the campionissimo's on special from an official dealer here in oz, still find it hard to pull them on and belt down a hill at 80kph.



B05 said:


> BTW, can anyone explain how Ribble is able to sell some ASSOS without being an authorized retailer? How are they able to source it then?


Not sure, though they are all genuine Assos as confirmed by Assos when I sent the receipt and picture of the box/serial number. They are just not on the official list, maybe fixed pricing, fancy Assos display, only so many dealers per area... dont know.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Interesting. I got the T Equipe, Neo Pro, Rain Gloves and Early Winter Gloves from them (yeap, I went on a binge). Now I'm thinking if i should regret buying those from them since they're not covered by warranty. 

They do have fhe the best prices but the selection is slim.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

B05 said:


> Interesting. I got the T Equipe, Neo Pro, Rain Gloves and Early Winter Gloves from them (yeap, I went on a binge). Now I'm thinking if i should regret buying those from them since they're not covered by warranty.
> 
> They do have fhe the best prices but the selection is slim.


They will still repair them and I would say if there was a manufacturing defect, they might honour it in a case by case basis. Its just not free if you buy from a non official dealer.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ozzybmx - were they responsive when you were communicating through email? I'm not sure if I'm being impatient here but it's been 4 days since I last heard from them. I sent a follow up email this morning.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

B05 said:


> Ozzybmx - were they responsive when you were communicating through email? I'm not sure if I'm being impatient here but it's been 4 days since I last heard from them. I sent a follow up email this morning.


Yes, the Aus importer/distributor was really good, emails replied to nearly immediately, bibs sent off for repair then returned to me in about 5-6 weeks.

It was just the fact I was 'sold' an extensive repair job that only Assos could do, panel replacement, compression balance blah blah blah... when the clothing alteration place down the road could have done the same for 5 bucks.


----------

